# International shares, W-8BEN and Etrade



## tess1988 (28 September 2012)

hi everyone im new here and wasnt sure if i should post this here or in the international thread but i have a question.

early this year i decided to buy 3 lots of AAPL shares on the NASDAQ via ANZ etrade, i have now learnt that i should fill out a W-8BEN because i will get taxted at a higher rate of 30% instead of 15%.

looking at ANZ website it says
As we use a third party to execute trades, tax will be automatically withheld from your dividends at 30%. However, in accordance with the Double Tax Agreement between Australia and the US, dividend withholding tax can be limited to 15% and you can claim the extra 15% back by either:
• approaching the US Internal Revenue Service directly – for more information, go to www.irs.gov; or
• engaging with an agent such as GlobeTax, a pre-eminent provider of withholding tax recovery services.
E TRADE has negotiated preferential rates for its customers with GlobeTax. To take advantage of these rates, go to www.globetax.com and select ‘E TRADE Australia Tax Reclaims’ from the ‘Login’ drop-down menu.

https://invest.etrade.com.au/cms/assets/International_RDS_final.pdf

having a look the macquarie website it says that i will need to fill out one every 3 years from the date it is signed and also for each security an investor holds which may distribute US sourced income, i decided to by 3 lots i think, 10 shares then another 5 and 7(about a week and a half apart), how do i find this info)

http://www.macquarie.com.au/mgl/au/...p/wrap-tax/technical-information/W-8benw-form

the other option is to use GlobeTax but i carnt find where to log in and what the charges are but if im not planning on selling me apple shares for atleast 5 years so f they can organise everything and i wont have to fill out a W-8BEN form for each security every 3 years it might be a better choice.

any advice would help alot


----------

